# Skijoring anyone?



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Haha, YES!! I do it for fun and would like to start competing. It's awesome and everyone should try it!!!


----------



## Skijoring (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh and I ride the horse and pull a skier. I've seen people drive the horse from behind and it's very difficult to control your momentum as a skier without hanging on the horse's mouth. I simply hitch my skier onto the D-ring of my saddle and off we go! My horse is barefoot which I wouldn't recommend for everyone, but she was born and raised in the northeast and is very sure footed in snow. If your horse isn't used to running in snow, you'll need borium or some other winter shoe option. The courses that NESJA builds are well groomed and safe for horses, but it's still snow. And make sure your horse is used to pulling something behind her before you make that something a person! And send pics!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I plan on it! And now that I have a better, (a.k.a. slower,) mare who drives to start out with I can hopefully play a little this winter. I always planned on it, but our Morgan is a trotter and she doesn't leave much time for me to learn my balance. But now I have my steady, forgiving Curly mare who will be putting up with me this winter. :lol: I will likely be sitting in a sled or on a snowboard as that is all the equipment availed to me. I will ground drive my mare as we won't be going particularly fast. I'll rig something up to hook to the traces of her harness to hold onto. Very, very important that your horse is used to dragging something around. If you do this with a normal saddle and someone riding, I would use a breast collar to keep the saddle from slipping too much. I guess you really only need a breast collar if you are driving, but I will use the entire harness for the fact that it will likely stay on a bit better.

Does this face say speed demon to you?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The way we did it was to use a proper harness along with the singletree. Just like water skiing. The reins were long enough that we'd put them over our head. We'd hang onto the singletree and away we'd go. We found hard packed roads were much easier on the horse.


----------

